# Need driver picker to go to my Morel spots.



## renbender (Apr 25, 2013)

Im in Quincy IL and i hunt Mo side. picked 7 pounds of greys yesterday. You keep what you find. You just need to drive. My wife has car all week. If you would like go go pick mushrooms please call 267-227-2235. I like to go early and pick for hours.


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

I could come next week. Does she have the car then? Do you permission at these spots?


----------



## gonners1979 (May 1, 2014)

hey im free next friday saterday and sunday hit me up 309-648-3387 im a serious morel hunter and have my own bag


----------

